# Speed zone, T-Zone, or Tenacity??



## zackroof (Oct 27, 2019)

Hi All,

I have a bunch of random weeds in some sections of the lawn, including several little patches of clover, that I want to spot spray. As the title suggests, I currently have the three herbicides on hand. I've already give. Some of the clover one hit if T-Zone, but another is clearly needed. So that's fine. It's the other random guys that I'm curious about. Should I go after those with the Speedzone or Tenacity?

The "other" weeds in question are the usual suspects - plantain, couple spots of dandelion, I think what is either goose or quack grass, some other crap I have no clue. Nothing I'd say too uncommon.

Thoughts are welcome.

Thanks


----------



## ScottW (Sep 16, 2019)

Clover in particular is best dealt with using triclopyr, which isn't one of the AIs in Speedzone as I recall. I don't know about T-zone. Clover, and some others like wild violet, also have leaves that cause water to bead up or not get absorbed either due to leaf texture or hairs or a waxy coating. For this reason you want to tank mix in a surfactant or penetrant. I've had good luck with methylated seed oil (MSO) as an adjuvant.
The rest of the broadleaves you mention are in the "easy to kill" category.

If you don't have grassy weeds, I would skip the Tenacity because it's kinda expensive relative to other effective herbicides that will do the job on broadleaf stuff. Plus there's an annual maximum allowed amount of Tenacity, so I like to save that quota for situations when Tenacity is more uniquely appropriate.

If you have just a few grassy weeds, pull em out manually. It's a lot faster and just as effective as long as it's amenable to pulling (not rhizomatous or tuberous). JMHO


----------



## zackroof (Oct 27, 2019)

ScottW said:


> Clover in particular is best dealt with using triclopyr, which isn't one of the AIs in Speedzone as I recall. I don't know about T-zone. Clover, and some others like wild violet, also have leaves that cause water to bead up or not get absorbed either due to leaf texture or hairs or a waxy coating. For this reason you want to tank mix in a surfactant or penetrant. I've had good luck with methylated seed oil (MSO) as an adjuvant.
> The rest of the broadleaves you mention are in the "easy to kill" category.
> 
> If you don't have grassy weeds, I would skip the Tenacity because it's kinda expensive relative to other effective herbicides that will do the job on broadleaf stuff. Plus there's an annual maximum allowed amount of Tenacity, so I like to save that quota for situations when Tenacity is more uniquely appropriate.
> ...


Thanks - yeah the T-Zone has the tryclopyr whereas Speedzone doesn't. I hear you on the surfactant, but T-Zone specifically says not to use one. Good thought on the tenacity. I do have some grassy weeds so may use it there, otherwise save it. And then try and do some pulling. I just feel like I never get the roots when I pull.


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

If you decide to give Tenacity a chance, I've got it for sale for a very good discount.


----------

